# Shoulder Surgery



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Had my shoulder scoped yesterday from a work related injury
And boy when they say the next 24-48 hours will be alot more painful they weren't joking
Any little movement and ouch!!!!

Don


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ouch!!! Hope it feels better soon!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

So...we'll count you out of the push up contest?

Just kidding...hope everything gets back to normal quickly.


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

Had mine scoped last summer. I feel your pain.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hope you're feeling better soon Hootbob!! How's things other than the shoulder?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hope your feeling better and get lots of rest!!


Rick


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Feel your pain. I guess you can be glad you didn't need complete reconstruction (had mine 15 years ago). Enjoy the personal sevice you're (hopefully) getting at home


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Been there, Twice! I know your pain! Hope it fixed your problem!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I have 2 bad shoulders. Got x'rays and have ascipt for pt. Not looking foreword to it. Get well soon.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

I had the right one rebuilt 18 months ago. Had the left one done 8 weeks ago. It will hurt for a while. ;-(
But it's better now!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I had mine done at Houston clinic in Columbus, GA 15yrs ago. I had always seen people walking right after knee scopes and thought it would be no big deal. Boy was I wrong!! I wish you a speedy recovery!! ---Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

mmblantz said:


> I had mine done at Houston clinic in Columbus, GA 15yrs ago. I had always seen people walking right after knee scopes and thought it would be no big deal. Boy was I wrong!! I wish you a speedy recovery!! ---Mike


I had the rotator cuff surgery a few years ago. So I can sympathize and empathize. Six weeks of immobility and then had to endure four months of physical therapy.

Trust me - it DOES get better with time. Just follow the doc's and therapist's orders and you'll be doing fine in no time.

But you are right - the first few days are not for the faint of heart! V-e-r-y uncomfortable!

Good luck to you - hope you have the satisfactory results that I got. If you get the results that I got, it is wonderful to have the use of that arm and shoulder again. But it's not an easy surgery to recover from.

Mike


----------

